# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Veena Malik's Sensuous Poses in Backless Choli

## shikha01

Not only is she a controversy favourite, Pakistani actress Veena Malik is also a hot lady with dollops of oomph. The drama babe yesterday shot for a backless photoshoot at Libas store, letting lensmen to click her while she gave sensuous poses - flaunting her back in sexy cholis, and her famous pout.

Veena made India her second home when she participated in Bigg Boss Season 4, and since then she is making news because of her alleged love affair with actor Ashmit Patel. One thing is for sure, this sexy lass from Pakistan is enjoying all the media adulation and hype that revolves around her name.

The Pak actress came in the news during match fixing scandal which involved Pakistani cricketer Mohammed Asif, who was her ex-boyfriend. Veena also stirred the hornets nest with her purported nude photoshoot in Pakistan.
As for now she is happy in company of Ashmit Patel, whom she likes to address as husband.

----------


## ponzzz33

vowwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Tulip

She is married now and as per her she'll only work in movies with Islamic message or awareness! :P

----------

